# Rice pudding tests...



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have leftover basmati rice scented with cardamon. After a long teleconf with a friend who trained as a pastry chef, I've decided to do two, maybe three test recipes.

My base recipe is baked in the oven at 375 for about an hour. 

3-4 eggs beaten with 1 c sugar and 2 c milk.

Add nutmeg, cinnamon, ground cardamon, vanilla. 3/4 c raisins plumped in 3-4 T of boiling water (drained), 3/4 c rice.

So, to change it up, I've decided to do two (maybe three) tests.

The change ups are based on the above, but the first one will be to sub out 1 T of the boiling water for Grand Marnier, add fresh orange zest.

The second one will sub out 1/2 of the milk for coconut cream (taking the thick stuff--oil--off the top and using the liquid), 1 T dark rum when plumping the raisins.

The third version will sub out 1/2 of the milk for coconut cream, add about 1/2 c coconut flakes rehydrated in 3-4 T of boiling water, the Grand Marinier and orange zest. I will probably drop the vanilla to 1/2 for each. I am considering using "vanillla infused" sugar...she talked me out of using maple syrup. I considered subbing 1/4 c fresh orange juice for some of the liquid...I've been mulling this over since Sunday...thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2011)

Love rice pudding.  Please post your results.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

So do I (love rice pudding). I'm just a rudimentary cook, but I'll try and remember to measure everything for each test recipe--and not adjust to taste <g>. I tend to do basic recipe and then adjust--I'll try to be a test cook this time.

Because my DH isn't here at the farm during the week, I'm going to freeze the excess rice and make the next recipe once the first / second one is gone. I'm planning on eating rice pudding for breakfast tomorrow and Thursday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

Umm...you want my address so I can be a second taster?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

With Canada Post having just come off strike, I don't think you'd want to receive rice pudding in the mail! But you can replicate the recipe and see what you think <g>. Of course, I'm using FRESH eggs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

When I was on the phone with my friend who was a pastry chef, we went back and forth about subbing out some of the sugar for maple syrup. Because cardamon is a delicate flavor, we opted that the maple syrup would overpower the cardamon. We also discussed that with soaking the raisins in rum--hence the reason the raisins plumped in rum is "test recipe 2".


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> So do I (love rice pudding). I'm just a rudimentary cook, but I'll try and remember to measure everything for each test recipe--and not adjust to taste <g>. I tend to do basic recipe and then adjust--I'll try to be a test cook this time...




There's nothing wrong with adjusting to taste.  Just record the adjustments.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> With Canada Post having just come off strike, I don't think you'd want to receive rice pudding in the mail! But you can replicate the recipe and see what you think <g>. Of course, I'm using FRESH eggs.



Canada Post came off strike???   Oh, I hope so!

Tease...Fresh Eggs...you being mean to moi?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay--test #1 is in the oven at 375.

I measured <g>.

4 FRESH eggs (these are large eggs, not extra large, no double-yolks) (2 from yesterday, 2 from today--I can't get any fresher eggs with only two hens laying eggs unless I go over to my neighbour's chicken coop and steal eggs)
1 scant cup of sugar (probably 7/8 c)
2 c of whole milk
1/2 tsp Mexican vanilla extract
1/2 tsp ground cardamon (9 pods)
1/4 tsp of freshly ground nutmeg
1 heaping tsp of cinnamon
1 T Grand Marnier + 3 T boiling water, 3/4 c Thompson raisins--steeped the raisins in the GM and water while I mixed everything else--drained (and drank the juice afterwards)
1 c basmati rice scented with 1/4 tsp ground cardamon
2 tsp fresh orange zest

Beat the eggs until yellow--about 3 minutes.
Add the sugar--beat another 1-2 minuites.
Add the millk, vanilla, and spices--beat about another minute. 
Add orange zest, rice, and raisins. Stir with spoon.
Pour into pyrex dish--bake at 375 for 45 min to 1 hour (until set).

Critque to follow when I eat this for breakfast tomorrow. Do I dare sprinkle some GM on top?


----------



## Ausec1981 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how easily this can be turned from a classic to international flair... Indian rice pudding is amazing but nothing like the baked custard in your recipe... Only suggestion with orange scented recipe version; clove... An amazing holiday ending, warm or cold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Okay--test #1 is in the oven at 375.
> 
> I measured <g>.
> 
> ...




Copied and Pasted...I would sprinkle it on top!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

I debated adding clove (and star of anise) (I've been thinking about how to switch my rice pudding recipe up since Sunday--also considered ground almonds/almond extract instead of the vanilla), but because (at least in my mind) cardamon is a delicate flavor, I wanted test #1 to only deviate by adding the orange and the GM. Test #2 adds soaking the raisins in dark rum (maybe amaretto) and 1/2 of the milk is subbed out for coconut milk. Test # 3 could add the clove/star of anise to test #1 or 2 recipe, depending on which one I like better <g>. Taste tester of 1--could I be a bit biased?

You're right, PF, a "splish" of GM shouldn't keep me from getting to work on time in "Poland" tomorrow <g>. Another 10 minutes--it can come out of the oven. It smells heavenly. It has set up nicely but the spices do rise to the top.

I think Tomte/Nisse would like this. Do an Internet search on Tomte/Nisse and you'll know that rice pudding is what you offer Tomte/Nisse on Christmas Eve...come to think of it, the house does smell as if it were Christmas Eve...

Whoever knew Rice Pudding could be so fun?


----------



## Ausec1981 (Jun 28, 2011)

Food has such a hold on us all... Rice pudding is like vague term to an imagination of ideas.... Happy cooking!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> You're right, PF, a "splish" of GM shouldn't keep me from getting to work on time in "Poland" tomorrow <g>. Another 10 minutes--it can come out of the oven. It smells heavenly. It has set up nicely but the spices do rise to the top.



Since you are not driving...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know if the pic will show or not. I grabbed the pyrex pan to move it for a better angle--don't do that. It is "cracked" on the top because I shook it about 40 minutes in to see if it was set or not--bad. Add to instructions, if you don't want a cracked top, DO NOT SHAKE IT. And, another note, don't grab onto the pyrex dish with your hand to move it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just have to drag my butt out of bed and stumble down 12 stairs to get to my desk, log in (and while that is going on, I stagger to the kitchen for my tea and breakfast). The flight to Poland isn't too bad every morning...


----------



## Ausec1981 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahhh!! A tip I learned while working at a local market... Mix the spices into the extract or alcohol, it will make the powdered spices sort of maserate, ( sorry for spelling), or break down, allowing it to mix into the custard.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't do that for test 2 (and the only alcohol is used to plump the raisins and discarded--unless you count the vanilla). But thanks, I didn't know that. I have to follow the same procedure for "version 2" to be a true test of the deviations to the recipe...I think test 1 is now "warm" and I could sample it...then I have to call it a night. 4:00 a.m. comes very early in my life.


----------



## Ausec1981 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, add it to extracts as well, since the base is essentially like vodka.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

Critique--If I close my eyes, I'm at my grandma's and it's Christmas Eve. The cardamon is stronger than I remember, but maybe it is because I haven't had my grandma's rice pudding since I was 13...

And that's without a splish of GM. The custard part is really light. Yummm...where's the whipped cream?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

Make a white sauce base, add cooked rice and simmer till the desired consistancy is reached. Sweeten with cinnamon sugar or maple syrup.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jun 29, 2011)

I love the Indian spices, they work so well in desserts.


----------



## Ausec1981 (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 2, 2011)

I know that Cardamon is not "native" to Scandinavia, but I always associate it with the desserts my grandma made--and ja sure, she wasn't from India.


----------

